# Introducción a los transistores



## Hammer Facer (Nov 20, 2010)

*¿Qué es un transistor?*








Un Transistor es un dispositivo semiconductor diseñado para operar en circuítos electrónicos como amplificador, oscilador, conmutador o rectificador. El término "transistor" es la contracción en inglés de transfer resistor ("resistencia de transferencia").


*¿Qué es un semiconductor?*







_Silicio_​
Un semiconductor es una sustancia que exhibe características eléctricas que están entre la de los buenos conductores y los aislantes dependiendo de la temperatura a la que se encuentre. Elementos semiconductores son, por ejemplo, el Germanio y el Silicio, siendo éste último el más utilizado en la fabricación de dispositivos electrónicos. 

*¿Qué es dopaje?*





Un cristal semiconductor se puede contaminar intencionalmente con determinados materiales en cantidades específicas para darle ciertas características deseables. Al proceso de contaminación se le denomina dopaje, y altera las características electricas del semiconductor al aumentar el número de portadores de carga libres que éste posee. A un semiconductor dopado también se le denomina semiconductor extrínseco. Dependiendo del tipo material contaminante, el material semiconductor obtenido puede ser del tipo N (en el cual los portadores de carga serán los electrones) o del tipo P (en el cual los portadores serán huecos, los cuales equivalen a cargas positivas). 

*¿Qué es una unión PN?*




La unión PN está formada por la unión de un semiconductor tipo N y un semiconductor tipo P. A diferencia de los conductores convencionales, que conducen la electricidad debido al movimiento de los electrones, la unión PN es una unión bipolar (con dos polos), la cual conduce debido al desplazamiento de dos tipos de portadores eléctricos: electrones y huecos. 

*El transistor BJT.*





El transistor BJT (del inglés _*B*ipolar *J*unction *T*ransistor_) consta de un sustrato de material semiconductor (usualmente Silicio, aunque también se utiliza Germanio o Arseniuro de Galio) y tres capas dopadas artificialmente que forman dos uniones bipolares, el emisor (*E*) que emite portadores, el colector (*C*) que los recibe o recolecta y la base (*B*), que está intercalada entre las dos primeras, modula el paso de dichos portadores .



*Tipos de transistores bipolares.*






_Tipos de encapsulado._​

Dependiendo del dopaje que se le da a cada una de las partes o capas del transistor, se pueden obtener transistores tipo *NPN* o *PNP*, donde la letra intermedia siempre corresponde a la característica de la base.



*Modo de operación del transistor BJT.*
​
1. Modo corte: Ambas uniones del transistor están polarizadas en inverso.

2. Modo activo: La unión base-emisor tiene polarización directa y la unión colector-base, inversa.

3. Modo saturación: Ambas uniones del transistor tienen polarización directa.

4. Modo inverso: La unión base-emisor tiene polarización inversa y la unión colector-base polarización directa. Rara vez se utiliza el transistor en este modo.


[LATEX]
\begin{tabular}{|c|c|c|}
\hline 
Modo & Union\hspace*{1}base-emisor & Union\hspace*{1} colector-base
\hline
\hline 
Corte & Inverso & Inverso
\hline 
Activo & Directa & Inverso
\hline 
Saturacion & Directa & Directa
\hline 
Inverso & Inverso & Directa
\hline
\end{tabular}
[/LATEX]​



*Funcionamiento en la zona activa.*

• Particularidades eléctricas:

[LATEX]V_{BE}=0.7\:\textrm{V}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{E}=I_{B}+I_{C}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{C}=I_{C_{\textrm{mayoritaria }}}+I_{CO_{\textrm{minoritaria}}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{C}\approx I_{E}[/LATEX]​
• Alfa ([LATEX]\alpha[/LATEX]): Se define como el cuociente entre la corriente de colector y la corriente de emisor.

[LATEX]\alpha_{\textrm{dc}}=\frac{I_{C}}{I_{E}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{C}=\alpha I_{E}+I_{CBO}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\alpha_{\textrm{ac}}=\frac{\Delta I_{C}}{\Delta I_{E}}[/LATEX]​
[LATEX]\small {(V_{CB}constante)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{CEO}=\frac{I_{CBO}}{1-\alpha}[/LATEX]​
[LATEX] \small {(I_{B}=0\:\mu\textrm{A})}[/LATEX]

• Beta [LATEX]\small {(\beta)}[/LATEX]: Cuociente entre la corriente de colector y la corriente de base.

[LATEX]\beta_{\textrm{dc}}=\frac{I_{C}}{I_{B}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\beta_{\textrm{ac}}=\frac{\Delta I_{C}}{\Delta I_{B}}[/LATEX]​
[LATEX]\small {(V_{CE}=\textrm{constante})}[/LATEX]

• Relaciones entre alfa y beta.

[LATEX]\alpha=\frac{\beta}{\beta+1}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\beta=\frac{\alpha}{1-\alpha}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{CEO}\approx\beta I_{CBO}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{C}=\beta I_{B}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{E}=\left(\beta+1\right)I_{B}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\beta_{dc}=h_{FE}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\beta=h_{fe}[/LATEX]​
• Intensidad base transistor:

[LATEX]I_{be}=I_{se}\left(e^{V_{BE}/V_{T}}-1\right)[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{bc}=I_{sc}\left(e^{V_{BC}/V_{T}}-1\right)[/LATEX]​
Donde:

[LATEX]\small {V_{T}=KT/q}[/LATEX] se denomina tensión térmica y equivale a 25 mV a temperatura ambiente (300º K. ºK= ºC+273).

• Variación caída tensión barrera potencial con la temperatura:

[LATEX]\Delta V=(-2\:\textrm{mV}/\textcelsius)\Delta T[/LATEX]​
• Resistencia base-emisor:

[LATEX]r_{\pi}=\frac{v_{be}(t)}{i_{b}(t)}=\frac{V_{T}}{I_{BQ}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]r_{e}=\frac{v_{be}(t)}{i_{e}(t)}=\frac{V_{T}}{I_{EQ}}[/LATEX]​
• Transconductancia:

[LATEX]g_{m}=\frac{I_{CQ}}{V_{T}}=\frac{\beta}{r_{\pi}}[/LATEX]​
• Relación entre parámetros [LATEX]r_{\pi}[/LATEX] y [LATEX]r_{e}[/LATEX]:

[LATEX]r_{\pi}=(\beta+1)r_{e}\approx\beta r_{e}[/LATEX]​
• Relación entre parámetros h y parámetros r':

[LATEX]h_{fe}=\beta[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{ie}=(\beta+1)r_{e}=r_{\pi}[/LATEX]​
• Relaciones entre las corrientes y las tensiones de pequeña señal en términos de [LATEX]r_{\pi}[/LATEX] y [LATEX]g_{m}[/LATEX] (transconductancia):

[LATEX]v_{be}(t)=r_{\pi}i_{b}(t)[/LATEX]

[LATEX]i_{c}(t)=g_{m}v_{be}(t)[/LATEX]​
• Intensidad diodo:

[LATEX]I_{D}=I_{s}\left(e^{kV_{D}/T_{K}}-1\right)[/LATEX]​
Donde :

[LATEX]\small {I_{S}}[/LATEX]=corriente de saturación inversa.

[LATEX]\small {K=11.600/\eta}[/LATEX] con [LATEX]\small {\eta=1}[/LATEX] para Ge y [LATEX]\small {\eta=2}[/LATEX] para Si en niveles relativamente bajos de corriente del diodo (en o abajo del punto de inflexión de la curva) y [LATEX]\small {\eta=1}[/LATEX] para Ge y Si en mayores niveles de corriente del diodo (en la sección de crecimiento rápido de la curva).

[LATEX]T_{K}=T_{C}+273^\circ[/LATEX]​
• Resistencia en dc o estática:

[LATEX]R_{D}=\frac{V_{D}}{I_{D}}[/LATEX]​
• Resistencia en ac o dinámica:

[LATEX]r_{d}=\frac{\Delta V_{d}}{\Delta I_{d}}[/LATEX]​
(calculada por recta tangente en un punto de la gráfica)

[LATEX]r_{d}=\frac{25\:\textrm{mV}}{I_{D}}[/LATEX]​
(calculada encontrando la derivada de la ecuación para I_{D} y aplicable en la sección de crecimiento vertical de la curva)

[LATEX]r'_{d}=\frac{25\:\textrm{mV}}{I_{D}}+r_{B}[/LATEX]​
([LATEX]\small {r_{B}}[/LATEX] es igual a la resistencia óhmica del cuerpo semiconductor + la resistencia del contacto)

[LATEX]r_{av}=\frac{\Delta V_{d}}{\Delta I_{d}}[/LATEX]​
(punto por punto o promedio)

*Polarización de Transistores BJT en Configuración Emisor Común*​
• Circuíto de Polarización Fija:





[LATEX]I_{B}=\frac{V_{CC}-V_{BE}}{R_{B}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{C}=\beta I_{C}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C}=V_{CC}-I_{C}R_{C}[/LATEX]​
• Circuíto de Polarización Estabilizada en Emisor:





[LATEX]I_{B}=\frac{V_{CC}-V_{BE}}{R_{B}-\left(\beta+1\right)R_{E}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{C}=\beta I_{B}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C}=V_{CC}-I_{C}R_{C}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{E}=I_{B}\left(\beta+1\right)R_{E}[/LATEX]​
• Circuíto de Polarización por Realimentación:






[LATEX]I_{B}=\frac{V_{CC}-V_{BE}}{R_{B}+\beta\left(R_{C}+R_{E}\right)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{C}=\beta I_{B}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C}=V_{CC}-I_{C}R_{C}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{E}=I_{B}\left(\beta+1\right)R_{E}[/LATEX]​
• Circuíto de Polarización por Divisor de Voltaje:





[LATEX]R_{Th}=R_{1}\parallel R_{2}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]E_{Th}=\frac{V_{CC}R_{2}}{R_{1}+R_{2}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{B}=\frac{E_{Th}-V_{BE}}{R_{Th}+\left(\beta+1\right)R_{E}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{C}=\beta I_{B}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C}=V_{CC}-I_{C}R_{C}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{E}=I_{B}\left(\beta+1\right)R_{E}[/LATEX]​
• La regla del 10 por 100 (amplificadores pequeña señal):

[LATEX]I_{E}=I_{EQ}+i_{e}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{B}=I_{BQ}+i_{b}[/LATEX]​
Donde:

[LATEX] \small {I_{E}}[/LATEX]=Corriente total emisor.

[LATEX]\small {I_{EQ}}[/LATEX]=Corriente continua emisor.

[LATEX]\small {i_{e}}[/LATEX]= Corriente alterna emisor.

[LATEX]\small {I_{B}}[/LATEX]=Corriente total emisor.

[LATEX]\small {I_{BQ}}[/LATEX]=Corriente continua emisor.

[LATEX]\small {i_{b}}[/LATEX]= Corriente alterna emisor.

Para minimizar la distorsión, el valor pico a pico de [LATEX]i_{e}[/LATEX] debe ser pequeño comparado con [LATEX]\small {I_{EQ}}[/LATEX], o el valor pico a pico de [LATEX]i_{b}[/LATEX] debe ser pequeño comparado con [LATEX]\small {I_{BQ}}[/LATEX]. Nuestra definición de funcionamiento con pequeña señal es:

[LATEX]i_{e(pp)}<0.1\: I_{EQ}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]i_{b(pp)}<0.1\: I_{BQ}[/LATEX]





*El Transistor como Amplificador*​
*Parte I Modelo híbrido*

[LATEX]h_{ie}[/LATEX]: Impedancia de entrada.

[LATEX]h_{re}[/LATEX]: Relación de realimentación de voltaje.

[LATEX]h_{fe}[/LATEX]: Ganancia de corriente en pequeña señal.

[LATEX]h_{oe}[/LATEX]: Admitancia de salida.

[LATEX]V_{i}=h_{11}I_{i}+h_{12}V_{o}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{o}=h_{21}I_{i}+h_{22}V_{o}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{11}=\frac{V_{i}}{I_{i}}\;\textrm{ohms}[/LATEX]​
[LATEX]\small {(para\hspace*{1} V_{o}=0)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{12}=\frac{V_{i}}{V_{o}}[/LATEX]​
[LATEX]\small {(para \hspace*{1}I_{i}=0)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{21}=\frac{I_{o}}{I_{i}}[/LATEX]​
[LATEX]\small {(para \hspace*{1}V_{o}=0)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{22}=\frac{I_{o}}{V_{o}}\;\textrm{siemens}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\small {(para\hspace*{1} I_{i}=0)}[/LATEX]



*1. Relaciones entre distintos parámetros:*​
• Colector común

[LATEX]h_{ic}=h_{ie}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{fc}=-(1+h_{fe})[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{rc}=1[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{oc}=h_{oe}[/LATEX]​
• Base común

[LATEX]h_{ib}=\frac{h_{ie}}{1+h_{fe}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{fb}=-\frac{h_{fe}}{1+h_{fe}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{rb}=\frac{h_{ie}h_{oe}}{1+h_{fe}}-h_{re}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{ob}=\frac{h_{oe}}{1+h_{fe}}[/LATEX]

*2.* [LATEX]Z_{in}, Z_{out}, A_{v}, A_{i}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{i}=-\frac{h_{f}R_{B}}{(1+h_{o}R_{L})(h_{i}+R_{B})-h_{f}h_{r}R_{L}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{v}=-\frac{h_{f}R_{L}}{(1+h_{o}R_{L})h_{i}-h_{f}h_{r}R_{L}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Z_{in}=\frac{R_{B}\left[(1+h_{o}R_{L})h_{i}-h_{f}h_{r}R_{L}\right]}{(1+h_{o}R_{L})(h_{i}+R_{B})-h_{f}h_{r}R_{L}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Z_{out}=\frac{1}{h_{o}-\frac{h_{f}h_{r}}{h_{i}+R_{S}\parallel R_{B}}}[/LATEX]​
*Parte II Modelo e*

*Parte III Modelo* [LATEX]\pi[/LATEX]

*1. Amplificador emisor común divisor tensión*
​
• Cálculos preliminares:

[LATEX]R_{B}=R_{1}\parallel R_{2}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R'_{L}=R_{L}\parallel R_{C}[/LATEX]​
• Ganancia de tensión:

[LATEX]v_{in}=v_{be}=r_{\pi}i_{b}+R_{E1}(\beta+1)i_{b}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]v_{out}=-R'_{L}\beta i_{b}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{v}=\frac{v_{out}}{v_{in}}=-\frac{\beta R'_{L}}{r_{\pi}+(\beta+1)R_{E1}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{v}\approx-\frac{\beta R'_{L}}{(\beta+1)R_{E1}}[/LATEX]​
para [LATEX] \small {(\beta+1)R_{E1}\gg r_{\pi}}[/LATEX] y [LATEX]\small {A_{v}\approx-\frac{R'_{L}}{R_{E1}}}[/LATEX]

para [LATEX]\small {\beta\gg1}[/LATEX], lo que da ganancia de tensión casi independiente de los parametros del transistor.

• Impedancia de entrada:

[LATEX]Z_{it}=\frac{v_{in}}{i_{b}}=r_{\pi}+(\beta+1)R_{E1}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Z_{in}=\frac{v_{in}}{i_{in}}=Z_{it}\parallel R_{B}[/LATEX]​
• Ganancia de corriente y ganancia de potencia:

[LATEX]A_{i}=\frac{i_{out}}{i_{in}}=A_{v}\frac{Z_{in}}{R_{L}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]G=A_{i}A_{v}[/LATEX]​
• Impedancia de salida:

[LATEX]Z_{out}=R_{C}[/LATEX]​
*3.1. Con realimentación:*

• Ganancia de tensión:

[LATEX]A_{v}=\frac{R'_{L}(r_{\pi}-\beta R_{B})}{r_{\pi}(R'_{L}+R_{B})}[/LATEX]​
• Impedancia de entrada:

[LATEX]Z_{in}=\frac{r_{\pi}(R'_{L}+R_{B})}{r_{\pi}+R_{B}+(\beta+1)R'_{L}}[/LATEX]​
• Impedancia de salida:

[LATEX]Z_{ot}=\frac{R_{B}R_{s}+R_{B}r_{\pi}+R_{s}r_{\pi}}{(\beta+1)R_{s}+r_{\pi}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Z_{out}=Z_{ot}\parallel R_{C}[/LATEX]

*2. Seguidor de emisor (colector común)*
​
• Cálculos preliminares:

[LATEX]R_{B}=R_{1}\parallel R_{2}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R'_{L}=R_{L}\parallel R_{E}[/LATEX]​
• Ganancia de tensión:

[LATEX]v_{in}=r_{\pi}i_{b}+R'_{L}(\beta+1)i_{b}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]v_{out}=R'_{L}(\beta+1)i_{b}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{v}=\frac{R'_{L}(\beta+1)}{r_{\pi}+R'_{L}(\beta+1)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{v}\approx1[/LATEX]​
• Impedancia de entrada:

[LATEX]Z_{it}=r_{\pi}+(\beta+1)R'_{L}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Z_{in}=Z_{it}\parallel R_{B}[/LATEX]​
• Impedancia de salida:

[LATEX]R'_{s}=R_{s}\parallel R_{1}\parallel R_{2}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Z_{ot}=\frac{R'_{s}+r_{\pi}}{(\beta+1)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Z_{out}=Z_{ot}\parallel R_{E}[/LATEX]

*3. Amplificador en base común*
​
• Cálculos preliminares:

[LATEX]R'_{L}=R_{L}\parallel R_{C}[/LATEX]​
• Ganancia de tensión:

[LATEX]A_{v}=\frac{\beta R'_{L}}{r_{\pi}}[/LATEX]​
• Impedancia de entrada:

[LATEX]Z_{in}=R_{E}\parallel\frac{r_{\pi}}{(\beta+1)}[/LATEX]​
• Impedancia de salida:

[LATEX]Z_{out}=R_{C}[/LATEX]





*Inconcluso....*​


----------



## betodj (Nov 20, 2010)

felicidades por la iniciativa. Te suguiero poner algunos ejemplos practicos (enlazar la teoria con la practica) lo cual despertará mayor el interes al tema creado. (quitar el temor a las ecuaciones).


Un saludo y adelante...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 20, 2010)

Gracias betodj!  

Falta más por publicar, poner ejemplos, más imágenes, etc... y a medida que pueda, voy añadiendo. 

Saludos!


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 20, 2010)

Buenisimo Hammer Face, yo justo estoy preparando un examen final para la facu y tengo que estudiar todo eso. 
Me parece un exelente post!!! De esta manera los que no esten familiarizados con la matematica y la fisica de los transistores puedan conocerla y si les resulta interesante estudiar e investigar sobre ella. 
Eso si, es un tema bastante complicado, bah... por lo menos a mi me costo entenderla y todabia me falta mucho por entender.

Saludos y exitos, muy buen aporte!!!!


----------



## Mjc (May 27, 2011)

Buenos días, 
lo de poner casos prácticos es vital para comprenderlo mejor, pero es un resumen muy bueno!

me gustaría haceros una pregunta,
¿qué pasaría si puenteo el colector y la base en un transistor NPN del tipo BJT? el dispositivo está integrado en una placa que lo que hace es alimentar un led.
¿cómo podría yo anular ese transistor? ( por supuesto anulando el led)
Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## Electronec (May 27, 2011)

Mjc dijo:


> Buenos días,
> lo de poner casos prácticos es vital para comprenderlo mejor, pero es un resumen muy bueno!
> 
> me gustaría haceros una pregunta,
> ...



Esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## Mjc (May 27, 2011)

Hola Electronec,
el transistor forma parte de un circuito impreso, del cual no tengo el esquema. La cosa es que estaba experimentando con la placa, y me preguntaba qué pasaría si puenteaba el colector y la base.
El Colector (va conectado a un LED), la Base (está conectada entre dos resistencias) y Emisor (al negativo de la entrada de alimentación de 12V).
Esta información y ná es lo mismo. Pero mi duda era mucho más simple... el funcionamiento del transistor.
Gracias de todas maneras.


----------

